# Not allowed to trap or hunt



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok YD...here is the info you were curious about. 

In Michigan....Nonresident Fur Harvester license.

" Resisdents of Wisconsin, Minnesota, North Dakota, South Dakota and the province of Ontario, cannot purshase a Michigan nonresident fur harvester license "

Either this is because they do not allow Michigan resisdents to take fur or...why ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well.... Wisconsin I can see,(ya, they talk funny, ya) but what do they have against the others?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thier Cheese heads !!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ok YD...here is the info you were curious about.
> 
> In Michigan....Nonresident Fur Harvester license.
> 
> ...


 So whats the question on this post? Trap and HUNT Fur bearers or hunting anything? A non-res. here can hunt anything in the hunting regs. and trapping is for only the res's. of that Prov. or am I missing out on a good conversation?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well it seems that if you do not let michigan residents hunt in your state or province, then...you do not have the right to hunt here.

I am guessing that is how it works.

We would let you hunt here Rick, However if your drivers license read you were from Ontario tuff luck, no can do.

I am actually an Ohio resident and am glad I am allowd to hunt and trap here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well it seems that if you do not let michigan residents hunt in your state or province, then...you do not have the right to hunt here.
> 
> I am guessing that is how it works.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty wild, hunting but No trapping- Correct.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm surprized some lawyers havn't put in a sue city sue challange. Talk about discrimination---WOW.!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Thats pretty wild, hunting but No trapping- Correct.


No...anything related to taking of fur bearers. Hunting or trapping. I think if you are from those area you would be allowed to hunt say deer, go fishing, or shoot small game. But if you came here to trap and make money off the land..."leave you are not welcome" would be the sign you be given


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

[quote name='catcapper']I'm surprized some lawyers havn't put in a sue city sue challange. Talk about discrimination---WOW.!!!!








[/QUOTE

You may just have a point CC. ]It is written right in the hand outs. Michigan also will not issue a fur harvest license to any non resident before the 15th of November which is two weeks after the opener of several trapping season. And...get this, if I wanted to trap a badger in the zone I do trap it is a two week season that opens on November 1st. Lets see....it closes the day before I can even buy a license.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The advantage to Michigan residents is that they can get their traplines set and established before the non-residents can come in and take what belongs to the residents.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...sort of. But belongs is a relative term. Do animals really belong to anyone ? Sort of reminds me of the land lords of the English. Owning thousands of acers and the peasants not allowed to hunt !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would bet that most states view the wildlife as the property of its citizens, but that the state agency will manage them for the benefit of all. The UK is still of the mind that the landowner owns the animals that are on his property, and can manage them the same as a rancher here manages cattle.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres the deal---those other states don't allow michigan folks to purchase a fur harvester license in their states, so michigan it just returning the favor.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good point Dave...I wonder who started it first then ? and a better question...who will be the better and open the door first.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The people of Alaska can hunt and fish in the Yukon as a resident and visa versa. In the bow only areas AK will accept other state archery certifications.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah yes our wonderful state Alaska !

I thought the Yukon was part of Ak ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was going to make a comment about the high school you went to but no one but you and I would get it!!!!









Or perhaps that was one of Obamas 53 states(or however many he said we had).


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ah yes our wonderful state Alaska !
> 
> I thought the Yukon was part of Ak ?


 Michigan is part of Ontario?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No Ontario is another one of our states.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I was going to make a comment about the high school you went to but no one but you and I would get it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeppers...I like your thinking.

53 states is that what we are up to now...wow amazing how we grow. Which state is Mexico ?


----------

